# Please help, how can I make my project recognise my tv?



## suttonsurrey (May 21, 2012)

Hello,

I just recently bought a projector (Sanyo PLC SU20B) and I'm trying to connect it to my tv (Samsung PS42D5SDX/XEU).

I'm using a 3 phono to 3 phono cable in the av out of my tv and av in of my projector but when connected the projector doesn't recognise the connection at all just displays a blank blue screen. 

The reason I'm trying to connect it straight to my tv is because I want to do a lot of things with my projector such as PS3 and Tivo and buying a connection for each would be expensive.

Maybe there's a setting on my tv that I have missed to turn it onto video out maybe? 

Any help would be much appreciated as I just bought a screen for the projector and if it can't display anything then it's rendered useless.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most TV's don't have A/V outputs, so connecting the projector to the TV is not an option.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

User Manual page 53 covers usage of the output.


----------



## suttonsurrey (May 21, 2012)

Dogg said:


> User Manual page 53 covers usage of the output.


Is there anywhere I can find the user manual online? I was given the tv without it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Manufacturers website: Support for PS-42D5SD


----------



## suttonsurrey (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

So the av out is only for vcr recorders and such there's no actual video output that I can send to a projector?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like it will send any of the video inputs or the TV signal itself, to the AV output. If I'm reading it correctly. The question is what format (ie: resolution @ xxhz) is used, and is it compatible with the projector.


----------



## suttonsurrey (May 21, 2012)

Hmm when I actually go into the AV Setup part in the menu you can't change ext 1 only ext 2. Then when that's changed to monitor out and the tv is on ext 2 the projector still doesn't show any picture weather that be the blank black screen or the actual tv picture. 

How would I be able to check if the two are compatable?

If I bought a hdmi to 3 phono cable instead and connected this to the out port of my hdmi splitter instead of the cable attatching it to my tv would it be more likely to send a signal to the projector?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There is more information on page 78/79.

How are you connecting the projector? (ie: what type of input are you using on the projector?) What type of cable is being used?

As for the last question, while HDMI can be split, it's not recommended. And in this case, won't help your situation. A "HDMI to 3 phono cable" won't work. HDMI is digital, RCA (yellow RCA video, red/white RCA audio) are analog.


----------



## suttonsurrey (May 21, 2012)

Mmm I read that bit last time and it didn't really help. It just kind of confirmed that the only signal you can send through av out is the tv or dtv options which are built into the television and not any external sources.

Also I'm connected it to the projector with a 3 phono to 3 phono cable. Out of av out in the tv and in to av in in the projector.

And it's not so much a split it's just turning one port into two and you can select which one you use instead of having to unplug one and plug in the other. So I can have 2 things plugged into my tv via HDMI even though it only has one port.

And oh that's annoying. I saw it on amazon and thought it would be my saviour haha. Would there be any way that I could connect a projector that only has av in, s-video in and a computer in port to thing's that use HDMI?


----------



## suttonsurrey (May 21, 2012)

Apart from buying a converter? Which looks quite expensive.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You would need to get a converter.

You can only connect items with similar ports. When changing types, they have to be converted. And when changing types and formats (ie: analog or digital), you need an active converter. 

Depending on the use, money spent on active converters, especially for most decent units, is better spent on simply replacing the hardware (in this case, the projector)...at least in my opinion.


----------

